# Active Directory



## Sephi2k06 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo miteinander

Ich habe mich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht allzu tief mit Active Directory befasst.
Dennoch stehe ich vor dem folgenden Problem und ich hoffe, dass mir jemand von euch
hier weiterhelfen kann.

Ich habe ein Standardcontainer Users und darunter eine OU mit dem Namen Kostenstelle und wieder darunter weitere OUs mit verschiedenen Kostenstellen-Nummern.

Ich möchte, dass wenn ein Benutzerobjekt in die vorgegebene Kostenstellen OU kommt,
die Rechte automatisch, welche ich, falls ich das kann, der OU zuweise, bekommt und
wenn ich einen Move starte und der entsprechende Benutzer die OU wieder fverlässt, all 
diese Member Ofs wieder gelöscht werden und die neuen von dem neuen Container mit dieser Person wieder verknüpft werden. Geht das irgendwie?

Und ich denke mal, ich kann das nicht mit Group Policy Objects machen... Oder gehts
mit den Gruppenrichtlinien? Eigentlich ist es ja nur eine AD-Verknüpfung!?

Ich wäre Euch zu extremen Dank verpflichtet, wenn mir jemand da weiter helfen könnte...

Gruss

Sephi


----------



## gorim (6. Oktober 2006)

Das ist nicht möglich. Die Gruppenzugehörigkeit eines Benutzers ist unabhängig von der OU. Eine OU ist ein Container, in dem sich verschiedene Objekte befinden und meist einer gemeinsamen logischen Struktur angehören, z.B. eine Abteilung etc. Zugriffsrechte regelt man dann mit Gruppen. So wie du dir das vorstellst ist nicht vorgesehen. Ob da die Gruppenrichtlinien weiterhelfen kann ich nicht sagen, schau mal bei http://www.gruppenrichtlinien.de vorbei.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Sephi2k06 (6. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.

Das der OU nur ein Container ist, ist mir bewusst. Jedoch dachte ich, dass es ja 
irgendwie möglich sein sollte, diesen Prozess so zu automatisieren, wenn ein
Benutzer durch ein anderes System ins AD kommt, dass ich mich nicht mehr mit
der Membershippflege befassen müsste...

Nun ja, ich guck mal bei den goup policies, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass ich das
gebacken bekomme. Weil die Member Of werden ja nicht durch die Richtlinien gesteuert...

Bis dann

Gruss Sephi


----------

